

Jitters over land-use politics in Peninsula downtowns squeeze startups - WildUtah
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2015/08/17/surveymonkey-deal-shows-jitters-over-land-use.html

======
jmnicolas
The title makes absolutely no sense to me.

